# Lizards > General Geckos >  het Oreo Fat Tail stuff

## geckobabies

Well today was a fun day  :Smile:   I woke up and checked the incubator and our first pair of double hets had hatched!  They are Oreo x Patternless and one was a Stripe and one was a Banded.




Then later today our first ever Striped White Out het Oreo hatched out!  I missed the odds on the first clutch and just produced two normal hets.




A couple of hours later I checked to see if the clutch mate had hatched and just saw this one coming out of the egg!  A Banded White Out het Oreo.




So not a bad day today  :Smile:

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

I don't know which one I'd be more excited about.  Congrats, Jessica!

----------

_geckobabies_ (06-14-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

Cool stuff.  I know nothing about gecko genetics but congrats!

----------

_geckobabies_ (06-14-2012)

----------


## geckobabies

Thanks guys  :Smile:

----------


## KTyne

Congrats! They're super cute.  :Very Happy:  I've heard so many good things about Fat Tails I want one of my own!

----------

_geckobabies_ (06-15-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

Those little dudes are cute!

----------

_geckobabies_ (06-15-2012)

----------


## kuppler

Cute.....

----------

_geckobabies_ (06-15-2012)

----------


## brooksy

Congrats! Oreo fat tails are nifty. How hard was it to start producing these lookers? Not enough fat tail variety out there IMO. I would love to one day have a little Oreo aft!

----------

_geckobabies_ (06-15-2012)

----------


## geckobabies

Thanks again everyone!

----------


## geckobabies

> Congrats! Oreo fat tails are nifty. How hard was it to start producing these lookers? Not enough fat tail variety out there IMO. I would love to one day have a little Oreo aft!


I don't think Fat Tails are hard to breed at all.  They are a lot of fun to work with.  There are a lot of new morphs out if you haven't seen them.. Albino, Caramel, Ghost, Granite, Oreo, Patternless, White Out, Zulus and all the combos  :Smile:   I know I'm missing some.. but I think Fat Tails have come a LONG way in the last couple of years.  The next few years will be even more exciting!

My Oreo male (the dad)

----------


## Mike41793

Do fat tails tend to be as docile as leos?

I know their care is almost the same except the fat tails like it a little more humid i think.

----------


## geckobabies

On average I think Fat Tails are a lot more docile than Leopard Geckos.  They are more slow moving (again on average I have devils haha!).

----------

